

Cassandra Explained: An Intro to the Cassandra Data Model - joshfinnie
http://arin.me/blog/wtf-is-a-supercolumn-cassandra-data-model

======
jqueryin
This happens to be an oldie but a goody. On the same topic, I might as well
spread the wealth of links I've amassed for learning and understanding
Cassandra:

Up and Running With Cassandra
[http://blog.evanweaver.com/articles/2009/07/06/up-and-
runnin...](http://blog.evanweaver.com/articles/2009/07/06/up-and-running-with-
cassandra/)

Building A Small Cassandra Cluster <http://posulliv.com/?p=149>

Cassandra PHP CRUD Class (Pandra) <http://github.com/mjpearson/Pandra>

Getting Started - CassandraWiki
<http://wiki.apache.org/cassandra/GettingStarted>

Cassandra In Action <http://spyced.blogspot.com/2010/03/cassandra-in-
action.html>

~~~
mrduncan
Twissandra is also a good one, it's a simple Twitter clone built on Cassandra
- <http://github.com/ericflo/twissandra>

------
csallen
Coincidentally, I came across this article on my own last weekend. Definitely
a great read if you're trying to learn Cassandra, though it doesn't explain
_why_ you should learn it.

Does anyone know of a resource that clearly explains the advantages and
disadvantages of the various RDBMS alternatives?

~~~
kingkilr
<https://nosqleast.com/2009/slides/sarkissian-cassandra.pdf> is pretty good

